# Tbol only results??



## ricky480 (Oct 2, 2012)

Been reading countless past posts and its very mixed some say no run test with it some say its fine on its own

Can anyone with personnel experience of taken tbol please give there opinion

be first ever cycle

reason tbol only is there what I've been offered and don't know where I would get anything else and been told tbol is one of the safest to use


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

AK-26 had a journal worth reading

Zorrin could tell you a thing or two about Tbol too


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I would mix tbol with test definately as on its own your sex drive will be shot to bits.

You can run it on its own but i wouldnt

Im on it now with test and love it so far

If you dont want to run test with it then even run proviron at 50mgs a day a long side it.

Take the tbol at between 60mgs to 80mgs a day for best results and do that for 6 wedks or 8 weeks tops


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm looking into doing a tbol only run as my first as it has lo sides as u say and Much simpler thank jabs. Some ppl have told me to run it with test e and some have said its fine on its own. My plan is to run tbol 70mg ed for 6-8 weeks with Cee on mono along side then nolva 20mg ed for 4 weeks pct when in Doubt keep it simple


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Big vision said:


> I'm looking into doing a tbol only run as my first as it has lo sides as u say and Much simpler thank jabs. Some ppl have told me to run it with test e and some have said its fine on its own. My plan is to run tbol 70mg ed for 6-8 weeks with Cee on mono along side then nolva 20mg ed for 4 weeks pct when in Doubt keep it simple


Start a journal / log if you do mate as it's what im thinking of running with


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ricky480 said:


> Been reading countless past posts and its very mixed some say no run test with it some say its fine on its own
> 
> Can anyone with personnel experience of taken tbol please give there opinion
> 
> ...


There are at least 3 tbol only logs on here that i know of, use the search function and have a read, it will give you an insight into what you can expect.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Big vision said:


> I'm looking into doing a tbol only run as my first as it has lo sides as u say and Much simpler thank jabs. Some ppl have told me to run it with test e and some have said its fine on its own. My plan is to run tbol 70mg ed for 6-8 weeks with Cee on mono along side then nolva 20mg ed for 4 weeks pct when in Doubt keep it simple


Bump it to 100mg and run for 10 weeks, that's what I'm doing and loving it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

strongr said:


> Bump it to 100mg and run for 10 weeks, that's what I'm doing and loving it


I wouldnt advise that for a first cycle tho,,,just imo


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> Start a journal / log if you do mate as it's what im thinking of running with


Yeah I will do that mate Won't be till next year now I don't think watch this space


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I wouldnt advise that for a first cycle tho,,,just imo


Why do you say that mate, is the dose too high or the length?


----------



## Big vision (Mar 31, 2011)

Gso3 said:


> Why do you say that mate, is the dose too high or the length?


Yeah I think because this is my first cycle 100mg ed is a bit Excessive and 10 weeks to long


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> AK-26 had a journal worth reading
> 
> Zorrin could tell you a thing or two about Tbol too


I will!

Tbol-only was my first steroid cycle (I'd done a 1-AD prohormone cycle before this, which had worked well).

The first day, I took one 10mg tablet (Gen-Shi), half expecting to die. I didn't, so I upped it to 50mg a day for 2 weeks, then 60mg for the last week. No ill effects, no bloat, and my libido seemed unchanged, or slightly increased.

I trained every single day with free weights at home, and did all my own cooking because Mrs Z was in thailand at her dad's. I was constantly craving protein, I would sit at work dreaming about thick steaks with ketchup, washed down with a whey shake. So that's what I was eating, several times a day.

Before she went away, my wife installed one of her "girls" who she trusted to cook for me, but also to keep an eye on me and make sure I didn't stray. This girl spent all her time sleeping, but she was bi, and her girlfriend (also thai) came to stay, and she would cook me a great steak omellette whenever I fancied one. I've never eaten so much protein before or since, and I was going through kilos of whey. I was making sure I got about 50g of protein with every 10mg tbol tablet, 5 or 6 times a day.

After every training session, I was thinking "I'll need a rest day tomorrow", but by the following evening I was always fully recovered. It was amazing, I think I was 42 at the time. Also, one of my "reserve wives", the skinny one which my real wife hadn't approved, liked to watch me working out, and then I would get her doing a few excersises with tiny dumbells while I watched her amazing ass. She liked doing bench presses with dumbells because she was really flat-chested, but she had huge nipples that I would ogle as I spotted her. I later discovered that they were almost black, and she liked them to be bitten - hard. She was one of Gordon Ramsay's mistresses, and also the mistress of the chairman of Marks & Spencer. They were both phoning her all the time, and she was lieing that she was working in a flat in wales.

I've gone off topic a bit. It's just my way. Anyway, nobody believes me, but I put on just over a stone of muscle in 3 and a bit weeks. I've got no reason to lie, I'll never meet any of you!

I've used Turinabol a few times since, with testosterone. Its a great nitrogen retention agent - in other words, it makes the protein you eat stick to you as muscle. I found it works best if you spread the dose out through the day, eat protein all day, and train (not too heavy, but enough for a pump) every day.

At the end of the 3 and a bit weeks, I had to cut it short to fly to thailand, while the girls in my house looked after our cat. My wife was amazed by my muscles, and I hadn't seen her for 2 months, so we were constantly shagging. I just took 20mg of tamoxifen a day for the 2 weeks I was in thailand.

When I got home, I still had most of the new muscle I'd gained, and both thai girls were still there, but well and truly moved in. Then things started to get out of hand, but that's another story....


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I will!
> 
> Tbol-only was my first steroid cycle (I'd done a 1-AD prohormone cycle before this, which had worked well).
> 
> ...


Another amazing post by UK-M's resident crack pot! :lol:


----------



## ricky480 (Oct 2, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> I will!
> 
> Tbol-only was my first steroid cycle (I'd done a 1-AD prohormone cycle before this, which had worked well).
> 
> ...


So do you think if done 40mg of tbol only for 6 weeks id get results ?

would i need a pct on this small dose?

enjoyed your little story your a lucky man lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

100mg of Tbol for 10weeks was my first cycle.

I loved it, made some nice lean gains and no sides apart from pumps.

Libido didn't go to sh*t as many state, in fact it may have increased it by a small amount.

If i was to run an oral only cycle again it would be Tbol again at the same dosage for the same period.


----------



## ricky480 (Oct 2, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> 100mg of Tbol for 10weeks was my first cycle.
> 
> I loved it, made some nice lean gains and no sides apart from pumps.
> 
> ...


What was your before and after stats


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Age - 21

Height - 6'0"

Start weight - 78.30kg

Finish weight - 86.70kg

Weight after PCT - 84.90kg


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

what did you run as PCT buddy?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Im also having good results

tbol 60mg pd and var 50mg pd weeks 1-3

tbol 80mgpd and var 100mg pd 4-6

Ive gone from 12.6 to 13.6 and I am in week 5. Strength and size have gone up very well.

No libido issues, great vascularity,

Running out of var so will change to 100mg of methyl-mst for the final week


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol Zorrin and reserved wife


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

2878 said:


> what did you run as PCT buddy?


if that was aimed at me mate,

i ran nolva at 20mg ed for 4 weeks

also, looking good in your avi...... nohomo


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

str4nger said:


> Im also having good results
> 
> tbol 60mg pd and var 50mg pd weeks 1-3
> 
> ...


Ooh. Tbol and Var. Good combo. My two favourite oral steroids. Tbol for size, anavar for strength.

I'm a little bit jealous. They're like gravy that make any cycle better.


----------

